# Technique for removing Male ATX pins



## AceAdey (Jul 20, 2012)

I can do the Female ATX pins using a staple. I can do 24 in one or two minutes. One has dropped out (broken) from the Male connector. I have to use an extension in my case. It's not possible to use the staple method for me. The space either side leaves it unsturdy. Wheareas the Female connector has limited space, so it works well. You can buy tools that show them working on a Female connector. I've yet to see one on a Male connector, with that said is this professional tool designed to work on both ends?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes a Wire terminal tool removed both


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 20, 2012)

Finding a shop with stock seems a tough one


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 20, 2012)

This would be the kit your after
I guess of course New Egg is no help, just a kit to look for.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 20, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> This would be the kit your after
> I guess of course New Egg is no help, just a kit to look for.



+1, that is what I use.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 13, 2012)

i've got that same set, too. it's a godsend sometimes. go here, http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Molex-and-Fan-Pin-Removal-Tools-cid-2373.html
and if you're a contributor to their forums you get free delivery!


----------

